# Seth Anton Collins / Sage Antonia Collins / Seth Gaspacho / Katrina Sage Cacophonie / Szaeg Gholline



## Smutley (Sep 2, 2016)

*Former Friends of Phil
Seth Collins*




*25 Years Old
June 9th, 1991
From Citrus Park, Florida
Residing in Portland, Oregon
Supported by Chloe Sagal and Rani Bakr*​
Seth is one of those rare breed of people that would die if drama left their lives and the attention dried up.  He is effectively Tumblr Incarnate, a loud and screechy demiboy genderqueer gay af transsexual faggot who has offered nothing to society but continues to act as a drain upon it and everyone who interact with him.  But I'm getting ahead of myself...



Seth began life as a young man of little note in Tampa, Floria.  Growing up he attended Braulio Alonso High School where his love for technology and "cybersecurity" both flourished and died.  Not much of his early life is currently known, but based on his own words Seth was regularly bullied for his lack of conformity and obnoxious, outlandish behaviors.



For a brief time after high school, Seth worked at Steak n' Shake [archive] before being eventually employed at Best Buy [archive] working the shelves.  It was during this time that his "queer" behavior began to flourish, as it afforded the fey and unattractive young man an excuse to dress flamboyantly and act obnoxiously. He appears to have had an alter-ego, or a headmate, named "Sage", and that with Sage he would describe himself as an "uncle/aunt, son/daughter, and worker".
For reasons unknown, Seth left his employment at Best Buy.  Perhaps it could have been repercussions of an unearthed arrest in 2011 [archive] for resisting arrest and trespassing at an occupy rally.  Maybe it was his 2012 arrest [archive] for assaulting a police officer.



Or another 2012 arrest [archive] for obstruction, trespassing, and assaulting an officer.



Most likely, it was from his petty theft arrest [archive] in April of 2015. 


Regardless of the reason for his termination, this marks one of the last times that Seth would be employed in any meaningful fashion.  Since then, Seth's activities moved into the realm of white babies everywhere: communism, snowflakeness, genderbending, mooching on his friends and family, and trying to make normies uncomfortable.



Seth came to our attention because of his brief stint as friends with Phil, encouraging Phil's stupidity with nonsequitors and calls for red revolutions.  However it did not take long for Phil's racism and aggressive behavior to catch up with him and in less than 2 months, Seth had removed him from his friends list on Facebook.



Even still, Phil continued to suck up to him, commenting and liking posts, until Seth grew weary and eventually blocked him outright.  This came just at the time his crowdfunding venture yielded fruit [archive] and he could run away from his awful abusive mother who made him pay her for rent and food, so he could live in squaller with Chloe Sagal and Rani Bakr.  He takes after his girlfriend Chloe a lot, with his belief he is being stalked and harassed, and unfairly punished by everyone for who he is instead of _how _he is.






As of this writing, Szaeg and Chloe managed to get themselves and Rani kicked out of at least one place of residence.  He briefly found employment as a stock boy at a grocery store before publicly accusing his boss of sexually harassing him less than a month after being hired.  This is the grand culmination all of his "self education" in the fields of IT and cybersecurity.



He also, as many of the lowest intelligence Rat King like to do, kicks the hornets nest to impress a girlfriend that is more than a decade older than he, and a roommate who just had his dick cut off despite not having permanent housing or employment.  He obviously fits right in.  I will say I'm surprised @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth encourages this nonsense, though.  I guess the Portland trans community will stick by idiots like Chloe and Seth for much longer than is reasonable or appropriate.



Huge amounts of praise should be heaped at @Yellow Yam Scam and @zedkissed60 for doing almost all the heavy lifting on this one.  They knocked it out of the park.  Thanks so much guys.

*Additional reading:*
Email: ghollingszaeg@gmail.com
Mother, or Aunt: https://www.facebook.com/victoria.french.50
tumblr:  https://tmotr.tumblr.com/
tumblr2: http://sage-cacophonie.tumblr.com/ [archive]
soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/sage-antonia-collins
g+: https://plus.google.com/108082771912038731143/about
instagram: https://www.instagram.com/_slaad_/ [archive]
linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sage-collins-99973a110

And some nudes because why not.  At least he's one of the few in the Rat King that isn't fat and has an average sized dick.


Spoiler


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Sep 2, 2016)

Arm's length distance, yo. I'm surprised Chloe hasn't talked shit about me to them at this point. Plus also that last post you've got the screenshot of, can be laughed at from either side of the fence, at least to me. At first we'd talk about life in FL as we both came from the Greater Tampa Bay Area and like heavy music (Tampa being the birthplace of American Death Metal). But after seeing posts connecting themselves to ADF & Chloe, I reduced contact. The most in depth conversation we've had since then was me recommending they watch Deathgasm.

EDIT: Motherfucker annoyed me at the wrong time of day so I just blocked them... like a week or so ago as of 11/10/16 1:17AM PST


----------



## MMX (Sep 2, 2016)

Smutley said:


> *Former Friends of Phil
> Seth Collins*
> View attachment 131023
> *25 Years Old
> ...



I clicked the spoilers again....i really cant help it.
I can safely say nekoarc had better tits.

Great foundation @Smutley hope we can build on this.

Hopefully everyones favourite trans latinx man baby will throw a shit fit over this.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like he knows about the thread.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 131164
> 
> Looks like he knows about the thread.
> 
> View attachment 131165


I love it when these morons find out about their thread in less than 24 hours of it popping up. They lurk and can't stop reading this subforum. It's amazing to me.


----------



## yoshikage (Sep 2, 2016)

This thread didn't have nearly as much fanfiction as I expected from the FB posts. 5/10.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

Nobody can even spell the name of whatever the fuck this troon is.  Lesson:  pick a weird-ass name so weird nobody even cares how it's spelled.  Grats, you win.

Oh wait.  Seth Collins?

Yeah, no wonder he wanted to change it.

Nice try, troon.

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 2, 2016)

How can one be too busy for fanfiction if they don't have a job?


----------



## repentance (Sep 3, 2016)

trombonista said:


> How can one be too busy for fanfiction if they don't have a job?



Listening to Chloe's meltdowns is a full-time job.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Sep 3, 2016)

I hate this dude and his stupid name and his resemblance to Rick Moranis and Frankie Muniz's homo love child

Hate


----------



## Twrx (Sep 3, 2016)

Is Phil going to demand this losers thread pulled too?


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 3, 2016)

Age gap be damned - I really want to know how anyone at any age could look at Chloe and think, "Chloe's clearly stable and not at all a gibbering lunatic who is kept in the spare rooms and attics of sympathetic transwomen because she's too mentally unwell to have a steady job and also too mentally disturbed to be permitted to roam the house freely. I'm gonna hitch my wagon to that star!"  A third grader would look at Chloe and immediately know she is completely unwell in every regard.  Szaeg is clearly a very special person, exceptional even.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 3, 2016)

Some other misc. bullshit that didn't need to be in the op:

Szaeg apparently had some aspirations in robotics and IT at some point. She created a GFM to raise money to earn some certifications in pursuit of a career in these fields. The GFM itself is now deleted but the remnants of it can be seen on her old tumblr:




No idea about how much money she got for this GFM, but I'm doubting she got her certifications.
https://www.gofundme.com /p59c (URL separated to stop embedding)


An old Google+ page of her's reads:
Tagline
gender queer techie and noise enthusaist
Introduction
_My name is Seth. I am also called Sage. I am an autodidactic student, sibling, uncle/aunt, son/daughter, and worker. I pursue a career in Information Technology; more specifically, I persue a career in the field of cybersecurity. For now, I work at Best Buy as an Inventory and Merchandizing Associate. I am part of a small, tight-knit family. I am an avid reader of non-fiction: tutorials, documentation, articles, etc._

This actually reminds me of Chloe in many ways, in the sense that they had/have delusions of grandeur about their capabilities and their abilities in the field of technology. The biggest difference, of course, is that Chloe couldn't succeed because she is actually and legitimately insane, while Szaeg appears to simply be kind of dumb and lazy.

Seth also went through a brief Krishna phase, which I believe makes him the first ever KrishnaCow. He went by the name Nara Seth and spent some time at the International Society for Krishna Consciousness - but was eventually kicked out.

http://archive.md/Fx9TG





Info culled from voting records:




An unsurprising and typical suburban home:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/6...!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x600614475ad6ae7d!6m1!1e1

Seth also had a short lived blog. It's a bunch of cry baby bullshit as you'd probably expect. This is it in it's entirety. Not even worth archiving tbh. It seems that it was created in the wake of being kicked out his little Krishna play party.




Judging from what we know about Szaeg, this seems to be one of the most obvious examples of transtrending we've ever followed. From the absurd name changes, stupid hair colors and willingness to involve herself with Chloe, she is clearly desperate for attention. It seems pretty clear that Seth is a bit of a culture vulture, simply jumping from subsect to subsect as he feels, from krishnas, to occupy, to communism, to straight up trooning. I'm going to guess that she has often felt like a person without a community and grasps onto whatever is hip at the moment.

soundcloud:
https://soundcloud.com/sage-antonia-collins

Sorry about the double post, but it's a different subject altogether: @Smutley, do we actually know that Rani is living with Chloe and Szaeg?


----------



## repentance (Sep 3, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Sorry about the double post, but it's a different subject altogether: @Smutley, do we actually know that Rani is living with Chloe and Szaeg?



I'm curious about that too.  I thought they'd parted ways quite a while ago.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Sep 3, 2016)

lol how the fuck do you get kicked outta a krishna temple?


----------



## Smutley (Sep 3, 2016)

Going through old comments finds me a lot of the usual suspects.  AJ Luxton, who lives in the area, is friends with the Tranny Trio and has also gone cheese shopping with Phil.  I wonder why he was fired, between stupidity and accusations of sexual harassment!  Maybe it was the revolution talk that stopped being a joke after getting trained as a grocery store stock boy.




A big day of being obnoxious!




Oh my goodness such a big day.  The medication he picked up is for his claimed schizophrenia, but the internet has taught me not to believe these things from the Rat King because they lie ab




I fully believe this DID happen, because he does look like a skinny it that sucks dicks all the time.




If it needed more evidence, here's Seth just before he was arrested at an occupy rally in 2011. 






Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Sorry about the double post, but it's a different subject altogether: @Smutley, do we actually know that Rani is living with Chloe and Szaeg?



They've done a good job of not publicly saying, but I've been under the assumption that Rani still drags the pair of them around with her like ill mannered dogs.  Rani has mentioned that "she and 2 roommates" were unfairly booted from their last place of residence though in some crowd funding ventures she claims it was due to not meeting her post surgery needs, not getting evicted.  It's obvious all three were kicked out at the same time, since Rani started posting about it around the time Chloe and Seth whined about it




Rani has helped Seth pack and move, including finding the things he's too lazy to look for in boxes?




Here, one of Seth's many crowd funding ventures has him whining about it at the same time Rani did - and specifically mentions "the three of us".  Can you imagine the smell of Unwashed Chloe Sagal and Salmon Seth sharing a tiny room, refusing to leave, and crying about food 24/7?  His school, most likely, is more online classes on using linux.  Or maybe community college, but that's a stretch.




Now none of this is a slam dunk.  But Rani has been keeping Chloe around for a long time now, through multiple relocations and multiple psychotic breakdowns.  I have to believe Rani kept them with her.  Maybe in the desperate hope they will help her recover post surgery?  Maybe because she's retarded?  I can't say.  I'd like proof either way but unless Chloe slips up or Seth's I'm not sure we'll get it.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2016)

Sexy Rexxy said:


> lol how the fuck do you get kicked outta a krishna temple?



You have to be a genuinely awful person.  Krishnas are among the most tolerant people on the fucking planet.  If even they can't put up with you, odds are good you're a shit person.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Sep 3, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Maybe because she's exceptional?


No, Rani is definitely exceptional.  Look at the company she chooses to keep.  I think she keeps going back to Chloe because Chloe will always welcome back her greatest enabler and because Rani probably enjoys having so much control over one person (well, now two).

It does also explain why Chloe's chimpouts have been somewhat less frequent.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 3, 2016)

Ugh, he says "damn left" instead of "damn right."


----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (Sep 4, 2016)

Smutley said:


> ​
> Most likely, it was from his petty theft arrest [archive] in April of 2015.
> View attachment 131028​




After looking at this guy's picture, I immediately thought "that theft arrest was from Wal-Mart, right?"



			
				Arrest Record said:
			
		

> Arrest Date 2015-05-03 16:25:00
> Booking Date 2015-05-03 19:35:00
> Arrest Location 6192 GUNN HW



You know that line from "Been Caught Stealing" from Jane's Addiction? "Hey all right / If I get by, it's mine / Mine all mine!" That line has led to many an edgelord getting caught in the parking lot and stuck in a heart-to-heart videoconferencing session with a judge.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 6, 2016)

"I TOTALLY almost got a full time job working in an office which would have allowed me to earn my keep, pay rent, buy food, and most likely have insurance!  Instead I'll continue taking online courses for a career I'll never succeed at"





Nice crustache, homo




Yes I'm sure that office job would have gone swimmingly


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 7, 2016)

Writing while he reads? What does that mean? It's like saying he's learning to exhale while he inhales.


----------



## Frozen Space Faggot (Sep 7, 2016)

This thing's parents sure did a bang-up job.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 7, 2016)

Smutley said:


> "I TOTALLY almost got a full time job working in an office which would have allowed me to earn my keep, pay rent, buy food, and most likely have insurance!  Instead I'll continue taking online courses for a career I'll never succeed at"
> View attachment 132291



Isn't "almost got a job" pretty much just a really bullshit way of saying "failed to get a job?"


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 7, 2016)

Music of the non-entertainment genre? So he only listens to boring shit?


----------



## Smutley (Sep 8, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Music of the non-entertainment genre? So he only listens to boring shit?



He listens to things like this which isn't terrible.  I suppose what he means by "non-entertainment" is "things no one has ever heard of"





Today, Seth learned that no one like ugly unfuckable low-intelligence manchildren with arrest records.  He keeps saying it's a left problem, but we all know it's really a Seth problem.




lol no


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks like the kind of guy I'd punch in the face.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 8, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Looks like the kind of guy I'd punch in the face.



I wouldn't but then again I don't want to get aids on my knuckles.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 9, 2016)

So at some point last night, Seth had a fight with _someone



_
An argument with someone in real life




An argument that makes him sad  




REALLY sad   




sooo unbelievably sad         




At least, through all this sadness, he has the energy to keep being tumblr


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 9, 2016)

Smutley said:


> sooo unbelievably sad
> View attachment 133288



Someone has to say this.

Fuck this Gayearth.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Sep 9, 2016)

Smutley said:


> So at some point last night, Seth had a fight with _someone
> View attachment 133284
> _
> An argument with someone in real life
> ...


Christ what a faggot.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha, yeah, no, you gross looking muppet




Does he ACTUALLY go to college in a city across the entire country from where he worked, or is it more online classes he'll never finish?




AJ Luxton seems to be a friend of his, so I bet Seth has run into Phil in person at least once.  





So @Yellow Yam Scam has brought this up before, but I think we might have finally had proof that Rani / Chloe have parted ways from Rani.

Evidence 1:  Seth doesn't show up as a mutual friend on Rani's facebook page anymore, despite showing up as a mutual friend on others.  This is unusual, but compounded with...

Evidence 2:




Evidence 3: "The ideology in question is largely represented by white women though if i'm not mistaken........."




Evidence 4: "yeah it is someones last name too" 




Evidence 5: the last time Rani liked or commented on anything was a couple days ago







Further reading:


----------



## Hot sauce (Sep 14, 2016)

Power level but This dude threatens to murder my friend weekly, and then talks about how harassed and oppressed he is


----------



## Smutley (Sep 14, 2016)

Hot sauce said:


> Power level but This dude threatens to murder my friend weekly, and then talks about how harassed and oppressed he isView attachment 134677



Welcome to the thread!  I'm sorry about the circumstances that brought you here but this doesn't sound too out of character for him.  

What kind of things does he threaten, exactly?  Like just banter, or legit hates your friend?


----------



## The Great Goatse (Sep 14, 2016)

All these trannies constantly calling themselves SO GAY are actually correct, since typically their "hot lesbian girlfriends" are other men in dresses.


----------



## Hot sauce (Sep 14, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Welcome to the thread!  I'm sorry about the circumstances that brought you here but this doesn't sound too out of character for him.
> 
> What kind of things does he threaten, exactly?  Like just banter, or legit hates your friend?


Legitimately hates my friend, who called out Chloe for constantly threatening to murder people and then saying "oh I'm a disabled tran I could never kill anyone and you're abusive for calling me out for threats"

I wish I would've screen capped but there will inevitably be more threats and I will then. We aren't really worried about it since my friend lives in another state now, and he's too lazy to get a job let alone work enough to leave town.


----------



## repentance (Sep 15, 2016)

Hot sauce said:


> Legitimately hates my friend, who called out Chloe for constantly threatening to murder people and then saying "oh I'm a disabled tran I could never kill anyone and you're abusive for calling me out for threats"
> 
> I wish I would've screen capped but there will inevitably be more threats and I will then. We aren't really worried about it since my friend lives in another state now, and he's too lazy to get a job let alone work enough to leave town.



Just to clarify, did your friend know Chloe in real life or are they one of the many people she's never met whom Chloe has threatened to kill?

Also Rani has posted a number of Tweets about dealing with her SRS alone.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 15, 2016)

Ohhhhh, shots fired.




Haha, at least Seth still has time to be silly even through all the drama XD




This is a good time to point out that Portland isn't his home and he's been there less than 6 months.  In that time he's already managed to cause copious amounts of drama in the trans community.  What a real catch!


----------



## repentance (Sep 17, 2016)

Good thing Seth is helping Rani out post-surgery and not getting into slapfights on Twitter with her.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Hot sauce (Sep 19, 2016)

repentance said:


> Just to clarify, did your friend know Chloe in real life or are they one of the many people she's never met whom Chloe has threatened to kill?
> 
> Also Rani has posted a number of Tweets about dealing with her SRS alone.


They knew each other through friends in Chicago and met once if that


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Oct 3, 2016)

He doesn't hate trans men. Good for him.





And now he's lost my good will.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 5, 2016)

This is how he goes out in public, and then has the audacity to wonder why people don't take him seriously or treat him like a nuisance




I think my favorite thing about Seth currently is how anything anti-American or pro-communism has to be good, and history and facts are lying.




Like his sudden belief that Holodomor is a lie fabricated by Nazis against the perfect socialist system that would NEVER starve its own people.




Looks like I was wrong and he's actually attending a real college.  I'm sure it's going swimmingly, with posts like this










HAHAHAHA HE DROPPED A CLASS AFTER READING TWO PAGES OF A BOOK












Good luck faggot




Perhaps learning from Chloe Sagal, or perhaps because Seth is infinitesimally smarter than the average Rat King member, he makes all his suicide posts as oblique and vague as he possibly can.  Obviously nothing says "I want to kill myself life is too hard to live" like making cutesy little mentions to it for sympathy from strangers










Pretty sure I am :^)


----------



## niggers (Oct 5, 2016)

isn't Chloe like 35

how old is this little faggot


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 5, 2016)

niggers said:


> isn't Chloe like 35
> 
> how old is this little faggot


About 20 years past being able to pull this shit.


----------



## repentance (Oct 5, 2016)

Smutley said:


> View attachment 141474



As if it's even possible to shut these fuckers up.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Oct 8, 2016)

That facial fair.  

Nothing says "I'm a real woman" like the faggiest soul patch ever.  Seth can pretend to be as edgy as he wants but everyone sees him for the perpetual child crying for their parents' attention that he really is.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Oct 9, 2016)

I couldn't tell at first if he had smeared mascara on his chin or if it was facial hair.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 9, 2016)

Jesus Szaeg is a fucking moron.  The Holodomor happened during a time when media was easier to control  and intrepid journalists had to circumvent Stalin's media throttle to smuggle out news and photographs.  I'd recommend this ignorant trick  go read up on Alexander Wienerberger and get back to us but his mind is so closed he can't even read an economics text without declaring it worthless because it doesn't parrot back his remarkably stupid and myopic beliefs.  This is not a mind capable of backing up what he says with intellectual rigor.  Szaeg rivals Zinnia for being the trans-ass with the biggest belief of intellectual superiority while having no educational framework to support it.

Szaeg also needs to understand that communist regimes aren't some big homo trans funky world party wherein cool people get money because it's the opposite of capitalism where people are forced to work to survive.  Communist regimes seldom have any use for useless faggots whining about their delicate opinions on complex ideology.  Szaeg and Chloe would be weeding beets from dawn until dusk like everyone else and if they held up work in a communist utopia they'd be lucky if they ended up in a gulag.  Go talk your shit to people who survived Stalin, you self-impressed, decadent Westerner.  I'm sure they'd love to hear your take on their decades of suffering.  Pull some North Koreans in on the round table - it will do them good to know a man in full makeup and a girl beard thinks they live in paradise.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2016)

repentance said:


> As if it's even possible to shut these fuckers up.



It's possible.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 9, 2016)

Does he think Chloe Sagal is a "tw of color"?


----------



## repentance (Oct 9, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Does he think Chloe Sagal is a "tw of color"?
> 
> View attachment 142779




Jesus wept.  Does this idiot have any idea how bad things are in Venezuela?  He and Chloe would quite literally starve to death there.

Seriously, people like Seth should be offered a one way trip to their "utopias" on the condition that they can never return to a Western nation.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 9, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Does he think Chloe Sagal is a "tw of color"?
> 
> View attachment 142777
> 
> ...


Power level as fuck but I'm a short, small, peaceable person but every time I see Szaeg sitting there, face covered in full make-up with scraggly beard hairs, expression simultaneously bored as hell and self-impressed, I want to punch him so hard in the face my fist will come out the back of his skull.  We all have our cows who just make us feel like brutal violence is the only way to react to them and evidently Szaeg is my "punch this face now" cow.  

There's something particularly galling about someone this young, this uneducated, and this degenerate lecturing people on how to save the world.  Szaeg has no idea what he's talking about 99% of the time.  He can't take care of himself.  He hasn't traveled.  He's never lived in the developing world.  His life arc has led him to embrace life with fucking Chloe Sagal, arguably the most unstable, useless and insane transexual we follow here.  He can't even put on lipstick properly.  So why he is lecturing the world on how to handle complex and deeply entrenched problems?  The arrogance of youth?  Dunning-Kruger?  Andy Kaufman-esque project that will only become clear years later?

I would love to know why it is that people whose entire being would not be tolerated in North Korea, China or Venezuela sing the praises of the very regime that would have put a bullet in their heads.  The Pax (and lax) Americana is the only reason someone as dumb and useless as Szaeg is still alive.  Capitalism in a republic tolerates the lowest common denominator in a way that totalitarian communism (which he charmingly calls socialism) does not.   Has anyone ever challenged this little man and asked him how he would deal with the rampant anti-Szaeg sentiments that he would find in North Korea?  Would he be just fine dying in work camp as long as it happened among brown or yellow-skinned people in a shit-poor country where everyone is starving?


----------



## Smutley (Oct 13, 2016)

hahaha




HAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 13, 2016)

Smutley said:


> hahaha
> View attachment 143935
> 
> HAHAHAHHAA
> View attachment 143936


It's a complete shock to me that someone who thinks Venezuela is a socialist paradise is failing college courses.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 13, 2016)

Smutley said:


> hahaha
> View attachment 143935
> 
> HAHAHAHHAA
> View attachment 143936


"U need to studeee moar"


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 13, 2016)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> It's a complete shock to me that someone who thinks Venezuela is a socialist paradise is failing college courses.


The country that murders Africans and darker skinned people by setting them on fire or shooting them in the face.
This guy is probably giving Venezuela such a glowing status because of the tranny prostitutes, but they are everywhere 
(just look at facebook)


----------



## repentance (Oct 13, 2016)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> It's a complete shock to me that someone who thinks Venezuela is a socialist paradise is failing college courses.



Seems to be a common theme among our special snowflake students.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Oct 13, 2016)

Every time I see one of these loons, I wish I had a magic mirror, so I can show them how well their alternative does in the Communist Socialist Utopia they so desperately want.

Only to show 1) that they're well adjusted normal heterosexual people, 2) rotting in a gulag, or 3) absolutely nothing. "Well, you know, communists were incredibly ill-tolerant of your life-style."

As for Holodomor, I'll be sure to ask my Ukrainian-American neighbor about it. We'll see what his opinion is.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 14, 2016)

I honestly have no idea what his point is.  





HAHAHAHHAHA WHAT A FAILURE AT EVERYTHING


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Oct 14, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I honestly have no idea what his point is.
> View attachment 144103
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA WHAT A FAILURE AT EVERYTHING
> View attachment 144104



Disabled Trans, aka Taxpayer Funded Trans Forever.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 14, 2016)

Smutley said:


> hahaha
> View attachment 143935



Lol this ugly troon is so non-passing he can't even pass school.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 14, 2016)

Why is motherfucker whining about the working class?
I don't see motherfucker working.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 14, 2016)

He's dropped out of college the same number of times as Brianna Wu. Does he think that makes him more trans?


----------



## breadandcircuses (Oct 15, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I honestly have no idea what his point is.
> View attachment 144103



His point is that anything bad about a communist nation is propaganda or that nation wasn't really communist. Hence why he called Holomodor a bunch of nazi lies.

Or that's how I see it. The dude is so far left that it's become his religion.

#mccarthywasright

God, what is it with these troons and their line step marxist thinking? Especially since (and I said this before) they're the exact type of people that the communists throw into uranium mining prison slave camps.

Capitalism isn't great, I'll admit that, but as soon as we start calling each other Tovarish, that's when the shit has really hit the fan. Socialism doesn't work. Has never worked. It's failed and/or failing in every country it's implemented.

"But what about China?" China is autocratic dictatorship with the trappings of being communist, when it fact, it's anarcho-capitalism that runs those factories that put nets between floors 1 and 2 to stop the suicide jumpers instead of making the conditions better.

And apologize for the rant, but these lightweight Just Read the Communist Manifesto loons are the WORST!


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 15, 2016)

breadandcircuses said:


> God, what is it with these troons and their line step marxist thinking? Especially since (and I said this before) they're the exact type of people that the communists throw into uranium mining prison slave camps.



They only sent people who were useful to work camps.  They'd take one look at this freak, declare him insane, and throw him in a "mental institution" where they just chained you to a wall and "forgot" to feed you.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Oct 15, 2016)

You know, I think earlier they made a few face book tweets talking about how shitty Brocialists are.

The thing is, I can share a beer with a brocialist and we can talk the World Series instead of capitalism vs socialism. Or whatever.

This guy probably hasn't touched a drop of alcohol in his life. He should. He'll feel better.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 15, 2016)

breadandcircuses said:


> You know, I think earlier they made a few face book tweets talking about how shitty Brocialists are.



Anyone who unironically says "brocialist" should commit suicide.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Oct 15, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I honestly have no idea what his point is.
> View attachment 144103
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA WHAT A FAILURE AT EVERYTHING
> View attachment 144104


I really hate it when people pretend the Holomodor didn't happen because they're too busy polishing Stalin's ideological taint.  You can believe both happened, Szaeg, and there's no contradiction.  Go to your history class and ask your professor to...  Oh, wait a minute...  Yeah.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 15, 2016)

Chloe appears to be ban evading on Twitter, Seth backs him up.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Smutley (Nov 9, 2016)

lol the electoral system was designed to give podunk little nowheres like Oregon some kind of say in the national election but thats okay it was always designed to fail


----------



## Smutley (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow he sure did it great work Seth




Hahaha he's failed out of college almost as many times as Chloe has screamed suicide




None of these things are similar.  




UH OH!!!  We might have another housing crisis!!  




Question though - Seth doesn't have a job since he got fired from the grocery, and Chloe is too busy barking like a dog and getting raped to fill out her disability forms.  How is there only ONE roommate who's a "squatter".


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 22, 2016)

Is he trying to throw Gigi under the bus?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2016)

Great ad, basically advertising "location almost guaranteed to be raided by the police.  Giant piles of garbage everywhere.  Roommates are criminally insane."


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Dec 22, 2016)

I feel bad for Gigi because I know her IRL and she's super friendly, outgoing, and kind. She doesn't deserve to be subjected to these assholes. I feel like I'm watching an extended knock-off of my initial encounter with El Queso last year.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2016)

"Szaeg Gholline" is the dumbest fucking troon name of all time.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 22, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> "Szaeg Gholline" is the dumbest fucking troon name of all time.


It's just an Internet nickname...


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2016)

cowisnow said:


> It's just an Internet nickname...



All of his names are stupid as hell.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Dec 22, 2016)

Is Chloe 29 in that eternal 29 way, where she's really pushing 40 but refuses to turn 30?


----------



## Poor Choices (Dec 22, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> I feel bad for Gigi because I know her IRL and she's super friendly, outgoing, and kind. She doesn't deserve to be subjected to these assholes. I feel like I'm watching an extended knock-off of my initial encounter with El Queso last year.


If she's being treated to libelous accusations you should point her this way.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 22, 2016)

Smutley said:


> UH OH!!!  We might have another housing crisis!!
> View attachment 165495



Can we meme Chloe and Seth moving in with Phil?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Can we meme Chloe and Seth moving in with Phil?



Oh god, the mass of autism from Chloe, Seth, Phil, and Toren all put together.

It would be like the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. No wait...

Middle-Aged Mutant Spud Troons.


----------



## TremendousBoredom (Jan 4, 2017)

So apparently the spelling of Sage used currently is a Rom spelling. And with Chloe's Rom fetish, is there a chance it was Chloe's idea or they met over mutual racial fetishism?


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Mar 1, 2017)

Like most troon lolcows, he looks even more masculine than he did before the Farms had a hiatus.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Mar 2, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


I'll take, "What is Asperger's," for $200, Alex.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Mar 2, 2017)

No amount of hair dye and discount bin make-up is going to win back your parents' attention, Seth.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 188120
> 
> View attachment 188122


Oh yeah, because someone in your position can afford to choose principles over friends, you washout fuck.
Remind me, but to my recollection she's currently couch surfing so as to not live on the streets, yes?


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 3, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Oh yeah, because someone in your position can afford to choose principles over friends, you washout fuck.
> Remind me, but to my recollection she's currently couch surfing so as to not live on the streets, yes?


He's supposedly living in a rat nest with his "girlfriend" Chloe "I'M GOING TO MURDER YOU ZINNIA JONES AND BRIANNA WU" Sagal at least as of December. They had been evicted out of the last nest sometime prior and Seth was working at a grocery store or something like that to pay for the new place.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Mar 3, 2017)

Note they are trans girls, not trans women. Honestly, Gigi, when you're pushing 40, you're not any kind of girl.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> He's supposedly living in a rat nest with his "girlfriend" Chloe "I'M GOING TO MURDER YOU ZINNIA JONES AND BRIANNA WU" Sagal at least as of December. They had been evicted out of the last nest sometime prior and Seth was working at a grocery store or something like that to pay for the new place.
> 
> View attachment 188843



Does Gigi keep any open social media presence like Seth and Chloe?


----------



## Actual Woman yw (Feb 21, 2020)

First time posting on this site. I enjoyed reading some threads here a couple years ago, but now I'm kinda worried about a person from my past, and I hope you super eager internet people can help me locate where he/she/idefk is. Seth Collins/Sage Antonia Collins has disappeared from the internet since a couple years ago. If you know of a new alias they're using, or where they might be staying that would be cool.

You can know when some people suck, but still care if they live or die, yaknow?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 29, 2020)

Actual Woman yw said:


> First time posting on this site. I enjoyed reading some threads here a couple years ago, but now I'm kinda worried about a person from my past, and I hope you super eager internet people can help me locate where he/she/idefk is. Seth Collins/Sage Antonia Collins has disappeared from the internet since a couple years ago. If you know of a new alias they're using, or where they might be staying that would be cool.
> 
> You can know when some people suck, but still care if they live or die, yaknow?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



He probably vanished when Chloe set herself on fire. Wouldn't you?


----------



## repentance (Mar 2, 2020)

MysteriousStranger said:


> He probably vanished when Chloe set herself on fire. Wouldn't you?



Especially if you were one of the housemates responsible for the last straw of making her homeless again.


----------



## Actual Woman yw (Mar 11, 2020)

repentance said:


> Especially if you were one of the housemates responsible for the last straw of making her homeless again.


I mean, probably. But vanished to where? Such a mystery.


----------

